# Story of my life



## Kersyl (27. September 2012)

Huhu! Ich habe mich inzwischen dazu entschlossen, den MLP ff's eine Zeit lang den Rücken zu kehren, und WoW ff's über all meine Chars zu schreiben.

Ich bin fertig mit meinem momentanen Main: Bashkrom, Orc Hexenmeister, Kräuterkunde + Inschriftenkunde.

Kapitel 1 - Bashkrom's Fluch


Chapter 1 – Bashkrom's Fluch




Der Geruch des Blutes, den wir alle erhofften, erwarteten, erscheint nicht. Jedwede Art von Trophäe bleibt uns verwehrt, kein Beweis des Mutes.

Die Legenden sollten gesungen werden, sollten mündlich und bildlich weitergetragen werden.

Sie jubeln, sie weinen, sie zeigen Freude, und erleichterung.

Stolz.

Ich salutiere, salutiere, ja, erweise meinen Respekt.

An wen? Alle. Alle die auf dem Weg hierhin nicht mit uns stehen dürfen.

Ob sie durch die verteidigung dessen, was ihnen Lieb und teuer ist gestorben, obgleich sie für "Blut und Ehre" kämpften oder aber hinterhältig ermeuchelt wurden – kaum einer hat es bis hierhin geschafft.

"Todesschwinge ist bezwungen, die Zeit der Aspekte abgelaufen. Doch es soll ein neues Zeitalter geben, das Zeitalter der sterblichen. Aufdass das Feuer, welches in euch allen brodelt, das Feuer des Lebens, auf ewig weiterbrenne und die Welt in ein Flammenmeer des Heldentums anstecken möchte."




Was ich hatte, wurde mir genommen. 

Was ich liebte, vernichtet.




Nun habe ich dass, was er immer wollte – Das, was er immer begehrte.




Leer. Es fühlt sich leer an. Es sollte sich gut anfühlen. Dass Gefühl von Rache.

Tausende Kämpfe mussten bestritten werden, Milliarden von Gegnern bezwungen, Tausende von Rüstungen und Waffen geschmiedet, und wofür?




Um uns gegegnseitig eben jene kurzweiligen Geschenke zu nehmen – Das Leben und die Zeit.

Ich fichte immer nur nach dem einen – Frieden, ging kämpfen weitestgehend aus dem Weg, ignorierte Krieg.

Bis hin zum Sonnenwendfest vor 5 Jahren.




Orgrimmar's Gasthaus, Geburtstag meines Bruders. Alkohol floss wie Schweiß auf dem Schlachtfeld, immer mehr, immer stärker.




Mir war nicht nach solch grotesker Feier, jedoch tat ich's ihm zuliebe.

"Bashkrom, geshell dich z-zu uns, trink'n Schluck!" oder so, alle paar Minuten. Ablehnung.

Serlok, mein Bruder...Er sollte den Abend nicht überleben.




Zu kurz war die Freude, zu kurz hatte er Spaß.

Ich wartete im Grunde genommen nur auf seinen Abgang, welcher definitiv nicht gut ausgehen konnte, wenn er allein sei. Nein, gut kann dies nicht enden.

"Fertig für den Tag?" Fragte ich ihn emotionslos.

Er starrte mich mit seinem leicht zwinkernden, stotterndem linken Auge an, und sprach:

"Wieder mal shehr nett von dir, Brrrruderherz..." Er schluckte während dem Satz zwei mal auf, stolperte, humpelte, torkelte Richtung Stadtausgang.




Wir waren Wanderer, jedoch kamen wir bei Geburtstagen oder wichtigen Events zurück, zur Heimat, zu Orgrimmar.

"Wenn du so weiter machst, wird dich dass irgendwann mal in's Grab bringen."

"Shag mir nischt, wash ich zu...Zu tun hab', kapiert?" Stolzierte er.

Wir gingen, zumindest einer von uns, und erreichten den Ausgang.

Wir liefen noch ein Stückchen bis hin zu unserem typischen Zeltplatz – kurz vor dem Tal zwischen Klingenhügel und Orgrimmar ein Stück westlich.

Der nächste Morgen brachte nichts gutes. Wie immer war mein Bruder auf's töten aus.

Er rief seinen Reitwolf und seinen Begleiter Timmy zu sich (weshalb er seinen Brachlandlöwen so nennt, weiß ich auch nicht) und reitete gen Kriegshymnenschlucht, auf der wie so häufig der Ressourcenkampf tobte.




Es war zwar nur "wiedermal Allianzler abschlachten" für ihn, mir jedoch brachten diese Kämpfe Angst.

Angst, mein letztes Familienmitglied zu verlieren.




Faul wie ich bin, blieb ich den Tag über schlafend im Zelt liegen, las ein wenig in meinen Büchern und faulenzte generell.




Jeden Abend würde er wiederkehren, von seinen Schlachten, Kämpfen und Konflikten erzählen, wie er dreißig Nachtelfen mit seiner Armbrust das Leben ausgehaucht hat und Timmy ihre Körper zerfetzt.

Diesmal kam er nicht.

Spät in der Nacht, immernoch wartend, rastend, angespannt, warf ich meinen Blick auf ein Licht in der Ferne.

Jedoch war es nicht Serlok.




Ein Botschafter. Ich habe diesen Tag gleichermaßen erwartet wie auch gefürchtet.

Ich rief meinen Reitwolf, kam zu seinem provisorischen Grabmal.

Und das war es auch; schmucklos, ein Loch in der Erde, keinerlei Zierde.

Nur ein Holzkreuz auf welchem geschrieben Stand:




"Hier liegt Serlok, auf dass er eine große Insipration für unsere Nachfahren sei. Er führte uns mehrere Male siegreich durch Gefahren, und starb wie ein Held, als er seinen Schlachtzug vor einer Gruppe von Hexenmeistern beschützte."

"Blöder Idiot, du kannst es nicht gegen Dämonologie aufnehmen..." Wisperte ich, wissend etwas, dem gegenüber nur ich wissend sein konnte.

"Wir werden ihn rächen, Bashkrom. Dass schwöre ich. Er sagte, sein letzter Wunsch sei es gewesen, dass du dein Leben weiterhin normal fortführst, und nicht trauerst. Und das solltest du nicht! 

Was sagst du, schließt du dich unserem Schlachtzug gegen diese lästigen Bastarde von Elfen an?!"

Mein Gesicht zog keine Miene, bewegte sich nicht, blieb stehen.

"...Nein danke. Könnte...Ich bitte allein sein?"




Der Orc guckte verwundert.

"Du warst schon immer weniger der Krieger. Wisse nur, dass die Windheuler immer für dich da sind."

"Natürlich, Krilshok. Dass weiß ich."

Daraufhin zog der Krieger seinen Klingenverzierten Helm neu auf, stieg auf seinen Kriegswolf und reitete davon.

"Wie ich sagte..." Ein violettes Leuchten erhebte sich vom Grab. Ich nahm einen Spaten, grub eben jenes auf, und schmiss einen ebenso leuchtenden Stein in das Grab.




"...Gegen Dämonologie kannst du es nicht aufnehmen."

Ein Strahl aus Energie zog sich bis hin in die Wolken, vertikal, hoch wie ein Burgturm.

Seine Finger zitterten, sein Körper vibrierte.




"Meine Sorge um dich war zu groß. Ich lernte lediglich die Grundlagen, entzog einem Schlachtreifen Eber einen Seelensplitter und fertigte damit diesen Seelenstein an.

Lilane Blitze zuckten nun durch den noch toten Leichnahm.

Ich hatte Angst um dich und dein berserkerisches Verhalten. Durch Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass Hexenmeister die Seele einer Person kopieren und in einem Stein als eine Art rückversicherung speichern können."

Nun...Steh wieder auf!




Der Strahl festigte sich zu einer knall-violetten Säule, ein lautes Raunen war zu hören.




Nichts.




"...Nein...

Der, der dich getötet, nahm dir deine Seele.

Dass heißt...Nachdem ich den Tod von Vater durch Onyxia's Schattenflamme nicht reversieren konnte, ist aus dein Körper nur ein Körper?..."

Mein Kopf begann vor Wut zu zittern, vibrieren, flirren. Nichts.

Ich lernte all diesen faulen Zauber für nichts. Ich konnte niemanden retten. 




Und diese destruktive Art des Lebens fortzuführen im Namen der Windheuler?...Ich hasse diesen ganzen Kampf Allianz gegen Horde. 

Es ist schwachsinn. Jedoch kämpfen die Windheuler meines Wissens nach nicht nur dafür, sondern auch gegen Kreaturen, die das Heil ganz Azeroths bedrohen.

Allein kann ich nicht, garnicht, nein, Einsamkeit tat mir in diesem Moment der Schwäche nicht gut.




Ich trat den Windheulern bei.

Ich meisterte die Hexenkunst, und wurde Gebrechenshexer. Man sagt, die Art in der Flüche und Sprüche eines Hexers wirken, hänft vom Charakter ab. Meine Sprüche wirken langsam und Schmerzhaft, genau wie das Leben.

Ich vollbrachte zusammen mit einigen von ihnen den 60. Zyklus.

Von da an schlugen wir viele Schlachten.

Wir taten uns mit anderen Gilden und Mitstreitern zusammen um Ragnaros zu bezwingen, die Invasion von Ahn'Qiraj zu verhindern und ich konnte sogar Onyxia vernichten.

Der Jubel war gerade nach diesem Sieg besonders groß, Jedoch verachtete ich dass Gefühl von Rache so sehr, dass mir obgleich Onyxia eine Bedrohung war, dieser Sieg bitter schmeckte.

In der Scherbenwelt waren viele merkwürde Dinge am Werk, jedoch meisterten wir auch diese.

Wir bezwungen große Gegner; Kil'Jaden, Archimonde, Illidan und später auf Nordend Kel'Thuzad, und den Lichkönig selber, bei dessen ableben wir sogar zusammen mit der Allianz kämpften.




Ich wurde teil der Geburt des neuen Lichkönigs, doch dies ist eine andere Geschichte.

Der Kataklysmus drohte, uns alle zu vernichten.

Wir bezwungen Nefarian und Onyxia erneut, Ragnaros war gewiss ein mächtiger Feind, mächtiger als alles je zuvor, doch nur ein Staubkorn im Vergleich zu diesem finalen Kampf.

Todesschwinge.




Auch nach diesem Kampf war mir nicht nach feiern zu mute. Der Vater der Verdammnis, der Herr des Chaos, der sprichwörtliche Meister der Zerstörung – bezwungen. Und wieso? Weil ich damals aus meiner depression heraus den Pfad des Hexenmeisters erwählte.

Der Fluch des Fluchens lastet heute noch auf mir, und ohne jenen hätte die Welt viele Probleme länger oder sogar bis heute noch ertragen müssen.

Das Schicksal geht merkwürdige Wege. 

Und es wird nicht besser; Nebel tun sich auf, Krieg steht bevor. Garrosh als Führer wird uns in viele problematische Situationen führen, gewiss, bewusst.

Doch wir werden weiter kämpfen, obgleich es sinnvoll scheint, Blut mit Blut zu vergelten.

Wenn du Zeit in etwas investierst, stell sicher, dass das wofür du Zeit geopfert hast, es Wert ist sich daran zu errinern.

- Bashkrom.
Sorry für den absolut verkackten Zeilenumbruch, Irgendwas lief da schief beim copy & pasten.


----------

